# Help! Sexing Guppy Fry Needed!



## Kageshi17

Ok. So I had a batch of 12 guppy babies. Their parents are now gone (off to a new home...haha I can't handle anymore babies!) and I am really worried about sexing the fry. I have no idead what a gravid spot is and where it would be. Or how to tell the difference. All my babies look the same! I really don't know what to do. I've had them for about a week now and I don't want them to start mating (even though they seem wayyyy too tiny for that!). Any help would be great. It would be good to get them on their merry ways to NOT becoming parents!  

Thanks to all of you who can give some advice on this topic! :fish: :help:


----------



## Puffer Pita

You most likely won't be able to tell until they get older and develop their tails.


----------



## Kageshi17

How much is older?


----------



## craftyflalady

_you can start sexing at about a month of age, sometimes sooner, But it continues from there. They all look like females at first. But when you start seperating them, you will think you have them all..and then another male will pop up with the females. As some males take longer to mature. So...in other words...it's kinda on going. 

Good Luck,
Kathy _


----------



## ni317

I have bread 1000's of guppies and I can never sex them befor 1 month of age or so but most of the time its easyer to spot the females becouse of there gaveid spots.
Diana


----------



## Guest

i can sex my guppies at about 2 weeks


----------

